# RAID-: RAID-Aufbau mit 2 bestehenden Festplatten und neuem System



## mc_gulasch (11. September 2007)

Moin zusammen,

ich wage mich mal an nen RAID-Controller und wollt hier mal aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern, wie ich mir das so vorstelle:

Hardware-RAID Controller
1x 60 GB Festplatte (Betriebssystem)
am RAID:
1x 300 GB Festplatte (Daten_1) <- bereits voll
1 x 400 GB Festplatte (Daten_2) <- leer

So, der RAID soll nun auf Level 0 (also Performance) betrieben werden, wobei aber die eine Festplatte ja schon so gut wie voll ist: 
- Macht das was?
- Macht es was, dass die Festplatten 100 GB Kapazitätsunterschied haben?
- Funktioniert das ganze so?

Ich bin echt total verwirrt und will nicht einfach drauf losinstallieren, sondern lieber vorher mal nachfragen. Das mit dem RAID ist mir noch etwas unklar. 

Mag mir wer was erklären oder ein Tut empfehlen. Die Theorie steht ja ganz nett in Wikipedia, aber Fallbeispiele? Hm...leider nix gefunden!

Danke sagt das Gulasch


----------



## AndreG (11. September 2007)

Moin,

Also die keinste Platte bestimmt wie groß das Raid wird. Sprich bei dir 300GB. 
Und wenn du sie nun in ein Raid tust sind deine 400GB die schon voll sind weg. 
Sprich erst sichern und dann das Raid erstellen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. September 2007)

mc_gulasch hat gesagt.:


> So, der RAID soll nun auf Level 0 (also Performance) betrieben werden, wobei aber die eine Festplatte ja schon so gut wie voll ist:
> - Macht das was?


Wenn du das RAID aufbaust, gehen in der Regel die Daten auf den beteiligten Festplatten verloren. Am besten wäre es also, wenn du deine Daten zuerst sicherst und danach wieder zurückspielst.



mc_gulasch hat gesagt.:


> - Macht es was, dass die Festplatten 100 GB Kapazitätsunterschied haben?


Beim Striping entspricht die nutzbare Kapazität dem Produkt aus Anzahl an beteiligten Platten und Kapazität der kleinsten Platte. In deinem Fall würdest du also auf 2×300 GB = 600 GB kommen, wodurch du 100 GB „verschenkst“. 



mc_gulasch hat gesagt.:


> - Funktioniert das ganze so?


Vermutlich ja, aber das hängt wohl hauptsächlich vom RAID-Controller ab.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## mc_gulasch (11. September 2007)

Ok, ich bedanke mich schon mal für die Antworten. Hab festgestellt, dass so ziemlich alle worst-case-Szenarien eintreten, die ich befürchtet habe. Ok, macht nix, denn, wenn man dem hier Glauben schenken darf, kann ich den RAID auch einfach als IDE-Extender
hernehmen und hab dann einfach zwei Festplatten mehr. Mal schauen & hoffen. Sonst meld
ich mich nochmal


----------



## AndreG (11. September 2007)

Software RAID ist aber deutlich langsamer, nur so am Rande. Und es belastet die CPU stark.

@Matthias Reitinger: Ein Post weiter oben steht das alles schon


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. September 2007)

AndreG hat gesagt.:


> @Matthias Reitinger: Ein Post weiter oben steht das alles schon


Dein Beitrag enthielt allerdings falsche oder zumindest missverständliche Informationen. Es hatte den Anschein als ob du sagen wolltest, dass er in seinem RAID0 nur 300 GB nutzbare Kapazität zur Verfügung hätte. Abgesehen davon hast du die beiden Festplatten durcheinander gebracht: die mit 300 GB ist bereits voll, nicht die mit 400 GB. Nichts für ungut 

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. September 2007)

Um die Wahl der Raid-Art mal zu beurteilen:

Raid0 koppelt beide Festplatten zu einer großen indem die Daten darauf verteilt werden und somit meistens eine Datei auf beiden Platten verteilt liegt und somit schnell ausgelesen werden kann.
Das bedeutet allerdings auch, dass wenn eine der Platten unlesbar wird bist du nicht mehr in der Lage alle Daten der 2. Platte zu retten. Nahezu vollständiger Datenverlust. 

Dann ist noch die Frage was du dir von dem Raid versprichst. Kürzere Zugriffszeiten bestimmt. Allerdings frisst ein Software-Raid dann wieder CPU-Last was diesen Performancegewinn recht zweifelhaft macht.

Es gibt andere Raid-Varianten die besser sind. Am besten ist meiner Meinung nach mehrere Raid-Typen zu kombinieren. Wobei für dich wohl noch Raid0 am besten ist. Mehr Performance halt... wer's braucht *g*


----------



## mc_gulasch (11. September 2007)

Hm...ne...mein Ziel sind eigentlich PRIMÄR mehr als 4 IDE Plätze (derzeit 5). Mir wurde bei der Problematik zum RAID geraten, leider stell ich fest, dass der nette Mensch wohl entweder nicht verstanden hatte, was ich will oder selber keine Ahnung hatte. Wenn du dir meinen Link durchliest, wäre genau das die Optimallösung. Nix RAID..garnicht..aber eben zwei IDEs mehr.


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. September 2007)

Halt, halt, halt! Was willst du? Einen Raid um die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit bzw. die Datensicherheit zu erhöhen oder einfach neue Festplatten für mehr Speicher einbauen?

D.h. wenn du einfach nur die leere Platte nutzen willst brauchst du keinen Raid. Im Gegenteil die Nutzung wäre unsinnig.


----------



## chmee (12. September 2007)

..Kürzere Zugriffszeiten bestimmt..

So nebenbei, Zugriffszeiten entsprechen nicht dem Datendurchsatz. Das sind genau die zwei paar Schuhe, die die Festplattenwahl so schwierig machen.

mfg chmee


----------



## mc_gulasch (12. September 2007)

Die Nutzung wäre unsinnig - jup, so isses, aber jetzt hab ich das Ding nunmal und kauf mir nix neues. Irgendwann werd ichs schon mal brauchen, so wie´s eigentlich gedacht ist, bis dahin stehen die RAID- Funktionen im zugehörigen BIOS auf OFF.
Ich nutze es szsg. als IDE-Erweiterung um ein bis zwei Plätze (brauche nämlich insg. 5).


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. September 2007)

Der Raid ist deaktiviert. D.h. du kannst alle IDE-Ports nutzen wie normale Ports halt. Aber auch mit Raid könntest du an jeden Port maximal 2 Platten anschließen.


----------



## mc_gulasch (12. September 2007)

Das ist richtig, aber zum einen ist die eine Platte is voll..wohin mit dem Zeug? Hab den Platz nirgens. Zum anderen hab ich keinen Bock, dass meine Daten zerteilt auf zwei Platten rumfliegen und ich würd nur zu Gunsten von Performance auf 100 GB verzichten. Die Theorie würd gehen aber die Praxis gefällt mir in meinem Fall nicht wirklich


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. September 2007)

Du kannst unter Windows NTFS-Partitionen auch als Ordner klassifizieren. D.h. deine 2. Festplatte ist dann etwa im Ordner C:/Daten


----------



## mc_gulasch (12. September 2007)

Kann ehrlich gesagt mit deiner Antwort grad garnix anfangen. Is aber 
auch mehr oder weniger egal. Ich nutz Linxu


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. September 2007)

Mh... da war ich mir eben nicht ganz sicher. Also du nutzt Suse? Meine Meinung behalt ich mal für mich weils einfach nicht in den Thread gehört.

Jedenfalls werden doch dort die Platten im Dateisystem eingebunden also etwa unter /media/hda2 bzw. sda2 bei S-ATA/SCSI.
Somit sollte die Verwaltung von meinetwegen 2 Ordnern nicht das Problem sein. Ansonsten eben wirklich nen Raid0 wenn du unbedingt deine Daten in einem Ordner haben willst.


----------



## mc_gulasch (12. September 2007)

Äh, ok danke für die Hilfe. Ich mach einfach mal!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. September 2007)

mc_gulasch hat gesagt.:


> Kann ehrlich gesagt mit deiner Antwort grad garnix anfangen. Is aber
> auch mehr oder weniger egal. Ich nutz Linxu


Waere nicht das Problem mit den bereits vorhandenen Daten wuerde ich hier LVM statt RAID empfehlen.
Warum? LVM nutzt die komplette Groesse, egal ob die Platten gleich gross sind oder nicht. Und LVM kann bei Bedarf auch wachsen. Einfach noch eine Platte dazu, Volume vergroessern, Partition vergroessern, fertig. 
Es entfallen zwar, zumindest zum Teil, die Performance-Vorteile, vor allem gegenueber einem Hardware-RAID, aber wenn es um flexibel erweiterbaren Speicherplatz geht ist wohl LVM die Genialitaet schlechthin.

Ein paar Infos zu LVM hab ich auch in meinem Blog.


----------

